

Ask HN: Is this the best way to monetize with annoying our users? - mikehawkins

Hi all -<p>Bit of an open question but here’s a bit more detail… I am experimenting with ways to monetize our start up’s (Riddle.com) free tools to build quizzes, polls, lists and more.<p>One option we are thinking of offering is to give all features for free, but have users pay a little to remove a small AdSense ad unit at the bottom of the content.<p>Here’s a mockup: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;aozu48jol46gdhe&#x2F;list-new-edit.png?dl=0<p>Input needed: 
Is the ad unit in the screenshot below too disturbing? Will it hinder our growth and will it keep people from using Riddle?<p>Our goal is to balance the benefits of wider distribution through a free model (which are working) with the need to start paying for all those servers. I really want to make it so that only large brands who can afford it would ever need to pay to use our tools, while individual bloggers and smaller sites can keep using them for free.<p>Many thanks for your thoughts!<p>Mike
======
nodata
You might want to change the title.

~~~
mikehawkins
Thanks - definitely open to suggestions :) we're just wrestling with the
classic issue of monetisation without killing the free distribution model
that's working so well for us.

~~~
nodata
with -> without

~~~
mikehawkins
Ugh. Man, that's truly, truly embarrassing... I completely missed it not once
(writing it) but TWICE (reading your comment). I need a weekend. ;)

